

Crypto optimizations for Go blocked by licensing issues - Spiritus
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/golang-codereviews/m5QTnSUZU6c/Jc5yaMyF2_QJ

======
infogulch
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9567176](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9567176)

